# Cost of living - sorry, sorry.......



## Pthompson (Jul 30, 2008)

ha ha! I know this question has been asked and answered many, many, many times before - but when making a life-changing decision, it makes sense to do as much research as possible (and get reassurances that we're not being crazy!)

My wife and I have both been offered jobs in Dubai. Our monthly combined salary will be 28,000aed, with the possibility to earn extra in commision. Based purely on the basic salary of 28,000aed, can we expect to live a comfortable life?

We would like to rent a 2-bed apartment in a decent area, which we believe will cost approx 170,000 per year(?), which we understand needs to be paid in full up front.

This would cost about half of our combined monthly salary (14,000aed), leaving us with approx another 14,000aed each month after rent.

We plan to hire one car for 2,000aed per month, leaving us with 12,000aed.

Flights home, laptops, phones, healthcare etc are all included with our packages.

So, I guess my question is... can a couple live a comfortable life on 12,000aed per month?


Thanks,
Peter


----------

